# Rock Lake Backpacking trip, Cabinet Mountains Wilderness



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

So DH and I took Rocket on his second backpacking trip last weekend. This hike was a much shorter one at only 5 miles each way, but the last mile is a bit of a climb and is in direct sun with a more technical trail. His backpack, in which he had all his food, was a bit too big but I didn't have time to exchange it. It worked, and since it was on clearance, I might keep it--but I'm getting him a smaller size for next time. 

Rock Lake is a gorgeous alpine lake; cutthroat trout were jumping like crazy. It was like whack-a-mole! We did not have a rod or line though...  Also, apparently this is bear heaven, and our second day was the opening day of bear season. Oops. We met a couple of nice hunters who said they'd not hunt above camp, but that last year they'd seen 5 bears in one day right at the lake. Heh heh..... 

Once again, Rocket did great-- the last morning something spooked him just outside of camp, and for only the second time ever, all his hair went up and he growled hard and deep at something we couldn't see. He recalled immediately, (thank goodness) and we never did see what it was. He certainly had fun chasing the squirrels, and he wouldn't have growled at a deer, so we don't know what it was. Oh well. 

The beginning:










Almost to the lake:










Whew! That was a hot hike!











The lake and misc pictures:





























The fall color starting on the huckleberries and sumac was spectacular. Absolutely gorgeous. 











My fire I started with my flint and steel, heh heh:










Camo dog










We dayhiked to the far end of the lake and were going to go up the drainage to St. Paul Pass and look down, but the boulder fields did a bit of a number on Rocket's feet and at one point I had to lift him off one, oof. 











So we turned back. Here he is, after crossing the third one, not knowing we had to go back over them, lol. 










My favorite:











Here he and I are, being dorky:











More of the lake:






















On the way home:












Here is an old mine that started in 1920--my dad drove up there 72 years ago at the age of 10 with my grandfather in an old Model A until the road ended, then they went on the back of a mule. It was very eerie to hear the rush of wind and the water from deep inside the mine:











Thanks for looking.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, it's so pretty there. Was it too cold for you to swim?
Great photos


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

DH and I got in each day to wash up, but we got out faster than you could say "FREEZING". Let's just say I soaked my feet each day for only about 5 min and that was better than any ice bath I've ever had, heh. 

Seriously. Brrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Too bad, that water looks SO inviting!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Your photos are stunning - and so are you! You look so fresh and clean for camping.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely outstanding!

Living here in NYC, I can't tell you how much I appreciate seeing those images.

All beautiful.
You, dog, scenery.
All great.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This trip is right up my alley! 

Gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Geez, thanks guys. :blush: 

Gretchen, I had straightened my hair before we left, so it was way easy to look "fresher", although I didn't bring any rubber bands to braid it and it was too smooth for the clip, grrr. Thank god for the hat to keep it out of my eyes. And the lake helped.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> Geez, thanks guys. :blush:
> 
> Gretchen, I had straightened my hair before we left, so it was way easy to look "fresher", although I didn't bring any rubber bands to braid it and it was too smooth for the clip, grrr. Thank god for the hat to keep it out of my eyes. And the lake helped.


Ha! I do the same with my hair...straighten before we go hiking. It just keeps better, esp. the overnight trips with no shower access. I also like that dry shampoo spray-it stiffens my hair and keeps the oil at bay


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow I don't think I like you? haha....
Wonderful world to explore I miss home (Colorado) and pictures like these don't help!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures of the area and of your boy, I so enjoyed looking at them. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

LOVE the photos! Thank you for sharing!! Amazing area!! Your dog is to die for.. simply gorgeous!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Those pics are awesome and would make great desktop backgrounds. And that's a handsome boy you have there.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He looks like a like my foster Casja


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Rocket is one handsome guy! I have never hiked that area, but I'd like to. My kids are old enough now to move up from the shorter easier trails around Priest lake. You may already be aware that mining companies are trying to open up some of the old mines in the Cabinets.  I hope they don't get the permits.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes. I have mixed feelings about that. Of course no one wants to see land ruined; but my dad grew up in Noxon and I spent every summer over there as a kid-- ****, half my summer now is still over there. I have immediate family there too--- and jobs are important too. It's easy for those of us who don't live there to have strong opinions about the aesthetics, but we don't have to try to make a living.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Yes. I have mixed feelings about that. Of course no one wants to see land ruined; but my dad grew up in Noxon and I spent every summer over there as a kid-- ****, half my summer now is still over there. I have immediate family there too--- and jobs are important too. It's easy for those of us who don't live there to have strong opinions about the aesthetics, but we don't have to try to make a living.


I lost my job, in part, due to the "spotted owl" fallout, so I can sympathize with the jobs aspect of it.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful countryside  And a gorgeous dog  You guys are lucky to live in such a lovely country!!


----------

